# MV Tuhoe



## k1w1bob (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi Fellow Modellers,
This small ship of 97.8ft X 24ft beam was built in 1919 by G C Niccol in Auckland NZ and is still operating from Kaiapoi near Christchurch NZ as a small tourist venture its condition is ok some places on the hull are showing its age. Tuhoe is all timber construction and was used as a small port coastal vessel I remember her last voyage into my home port Opotiki in August 1957 unloaded cargo but no onward cargo.
The model is a scale of 1/130 and is 9.5 inches long as you will see all the fittings are small and all hand made.

Enjoy
Bob


----------



## plane.mad.nz (4 mo ago)

It looks fantastic. Is this model still around and would you be interested is selling it?


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Very nice!


----------

